# Delta Society Test



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi All!

Desi and I are in the Delta Society Pet Partners training course right now. Anyone been through this evaluation? How did you do? Any tips for us? Particularly interested in the hospital aptitude part.

I like this evaluation so far because it skips the one part of the CGC that Desi had problems with...the dreaded 10th step supervised separation! Not designed with velcro dogs in mind. The Delta Society instructor has the philosophy of, why would you ever leave your dog with a stranger during a therapy visit anyway?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

It's a wonderful program. Congratulations to you!! I'd still work on that dreaded supervised separation though. It can come in very handy if there's some type of unexpected situation and unfortunately life has moments we haven't planned on.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have one who passed it and one who failed. What she failed was kind of silly but they did fail her based on this part of the exam. The grooming test, a large woman approached Dora who was standing on the ground and leaned over her to try and brush her... well Dora got out of dodge (Darwinism!?!?) and they said she needed to be comfortable with grooming (come on she is in full coat so obviously groomed) as some patients like to groom dogs. Well I have never had anyone ask to groom my dogs but I guess it can happen. I also always groom them on my lap or a table so I didn't prepare them for that. But it might be something you want to prepare for.

Ironically for my other dog, they picked her up and put her on the testor's lap and brushed her. While she didn't like it, but she didn't move.

I didn't realize Delta didn't do supervised separation but we ended up not doing the Delta program as the place I wanted to attend was TDI.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Both of mine passed the Delta test.
The local therapy dog group gave a six week class prior to the test. The dogs were well-prepared. 

BUT Cali almost didn't pass because when the test person who was to touch her paws and pet her etc. came over to do it, she was super cautious and whispered to Cali in teeny tiny voice explaining that she wanted to pet her. Cali seemed a little freaked out. Cali looked at her like she was strange and almost started shaking. We had prepared her for loud voices and nervous people, but that whispering, soft little voice almost did Cali in.lol

Is there a prep class given in your area?
If not, then I'd suggest you get your dog used to loud noises, dropped items, different types of equipment, and people yelling at each other.
Have some friends or family come over and have them speak loudly to each other in the presence of your dog. If you know anyone with a walker or wheel chair, invite them to your house and have them get within 6 feet of your dog while you walk around the room with your dog.
Take your dog to a place like Lowes or Home Depot and walk around so the dog gets somewhat comfortable.

Good luck


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know about Delta Society testing, as Maddie was certified through ARF. ARF requires both passing Canine Good Citizen (including the separation part) and a further evaluation for therapy work. The additional evaluation required Maddie passing human food on the floor (half a hamburger, chicken nuggets, etc.) and "leaving it" and walking past it on command. Boy, that took some training as Maddie loves to eat. :biggrin1: Also, she was evaluated around medical equipment (people with walkers, in wheelchairs, oxygen equipment, etc.). Her evaluator walked up to her with a walker and a severely limping gait and approached her in a squeaky voice saying, "Hi little doggie". The evaluator watched to see Maddie's reaction. Fortunately, we had practiced these things in our Canine Good Citizen class, so it was no biggie. In fact, Maddie's favorite friend in the world is in a wheel chair, so she has no problems with it. Finally, Maddie was tested around a strange dog. That's because at ARF we often visit facilities in teams. Maddie goes to one facility with a Lab and a Golden Retriever mix. We even have a team with a Leonberger, and that dog is HUGE! So ARF requires the dogs to get along with each other.

Good luck with the Delta test. You will *love* doing therapy work. Its the most rewarding experience.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tiff,
I guess I missed the fact that you are already taking the Delta prep class.
You'll most likely do well as they cover all the scenarios and practice them.
Good luck,


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tiff, wishing you good luck on your test! I'd love to do this with Tucker, and plan to in the future when I have time. I don't believe there is anyplace close to me to do it, and will have to drive a couple hours for the classes, so will have to have more time than I do right now. But, boy, what a great thing for you and Desi to be doing! Let us know how it goes.


----------

